# Got a few questions



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Is it possible to flounder gig from a kayak if so what do I need to get to work?


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

It would probably be very difficult. You would need to stand up in order to see the fish as you go along. I do not know of anyone that founders out of a kyak.


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Well I just wanted a new challenge ya know just mix it alittle


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Kayak Floundering*

Redalert PM me for details. I have done very well in a kayak.
bamafan611


----------



## OB One (Apr 12, 2011)

Tell me about those rod holders up front. It looks like they swivel. Where can I get some like that? 

Thanks OB


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Morning OB
They are scotty swivel rod holders and they hold a piece of 1and1/4 pvc perfect. They do ajust up and down. Ajust up fpr paddling and down for gigging. Don't want to paddle long distance with the drag. I used 2 aquastar 100 watt lights and they worked great. Aquastar now has led lights that I think will work better. My yak is very wide and stable,which allows me to stand and pole. Nice thing is that I'm able to just sit and pull myself under most docks, instead of having to paddle around them. I can get as skinny as I need to. even at low tide. I put my battery in the crate box behind the seat and this balanced things up pretty well. You can get the rod holder just about anywhere, I bought mine off ebay and the pair were only 20 bucks.


----------



## OB One (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi Bama thanks for the info. I have some underwater dive lights for shooting videos. They are 100 watt halogens with reflectors. I plan on mounting them similar to the way you have yours mounted. I'm going to mount them on a Gheenoe I just bought. Wish me luck.
OB


----------



## OB One (Apr 12, 2011)

Can you give me a part number on those. Ebay has a zillion of different ones. So far none look like yours. Know of any around here locally? I'm going to Mobile shortly and can stop @ Bass pro or that Kayak Co. in Fairhope. Maybe they might have some. Thanks again
OB


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Bamafan611, gotta love your handle, Roll Tide................
I see your gig in one of the pictures and it looks kinda like the new one I bought over the winter from Skinny Water Products.
What kind is yours ?


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Nice rig, it must be easier than I first thought to flounder out of a kayak.
Is there anything you can't do in a kayak..........................?


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Evening OB
I can't find a part number, but the are slotted and can be mounted from the top or side of the base. The one I have my rod in is top mounted. The lights are side mounted. I used a set screw in the holder for added stability. I've seen them at Bass Pro and would start there. I use the yak for back bayous,like Josephine that are a long boat ride from any landing. Need any help rigging , just shoot me a pm. Bow the yak is great and quick. I gigged 174 year before last with the yak. The only drawback is getting caught in that outgoing tide at Orange Beach and having to paddle for your life lol The gig in the pic is a seastriker stainless, but i also have a skinnywater 12 footer and one of their 5 prong gigheads. havn't found anything yet that i couldn't do with the yak, but when I'm serious I use my boat. Nice to crank an engine to get back to the landing.


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

You guys are making me excited there are endless things to do with a kayak it's a endless project for sure I really want to get my yak decked out soon! I will be going Thursday night around 3 mile I have seen alot over there really wanna try it out! And war damn eagle!


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Good Luck Redalert


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

bamafan,
I have only used my skinny water gig twice so far and its nasty on them doormats.
Its a little different than my old B&M PR9 5 prong, which is deadly as well.
But corrosion gets to it in a year and have to swap it out.

So far the skinny water is working well.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Bow I used to use the B and M and have lost plenty of fish and mostly doormats with them. The small barbs and being steel, they just don't hold up.Knock on Wood, everyone I've hit between the eyes with the skinnywater went to the cooler.:thumbup:


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Thanks man I really wanna try that so bad it's driving me nuts! I need someone to take me and just let me have a taste!


----------

